# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Faik Ballanca

## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

_Janë dy Faikër në prozën shqiptare. Faik Konica plaku, mohues dhe hokatar dhe Faik Ballanca i riu, pohues dhe tragjik. I pari jetoi dhe vdiq patriark në vend të huaj, i dyti jetoi e vdiq djalë në vend të vet.
_


http://www.trepca.net/2003/0803/0308...ik.bllanca.htm

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Thënie mbi Faik Ballancën

*Vath Koreshi:* "Jo rrallë më ndodh që, duke lexuar tregime të Faik Ballancës, më vjen në vesh zëri i tij gjithmonë i shtruar dhe i mbushur me magjinë e zemrës dhe mendjes së tij aq të mprehtë. Faiku ngjallet sa herë, sepse gjithmonë ne kemi nevojë të na plotësojë me diçka që na mungon. Kur jemi të padrejtë, ai na ofron ndershmërinë e tij, kur na tut jeta, ai na bën më të guximshëm. Ai di të na shtyjë gjithmonë që të bëhemi më shumë njerëz, më shumë shokë dhe më shumë të mençur. Gjithë artin e tij ky njeri me zemër vezullimtare e vuri në funksion të fisnikërimit të njeriutë të tregojë se ç‘rrezatim të fuqishëm ka një shpirt që do, që dhemb dhe që nuk e pranon meskinitetin".

*Dritëro Agolli:*” "Faik Ballanca e pati të shkurtër kohën e krijimtarisë, ashtu siç e patën Lermontovi, Migjeni, Veli Stafa apo Drago Siliqi. Nga kjo anë, e fundit të dhimbshëm të jetës së shkurtër, megjithëse në rrethana të ndryshme shoqërore, ai u shëmbëllen në fatin tragjik këtyre shkrimtarëve, që nuk i dhanë dot të gjitha ato që mund të jepnin. Megjithatë, ky i dashuruar i marrë i librave, la një trashëgimi të vyer letrare, që përcjell te njerëzit një kënaqësi të vërtetë estetike edhe sot e kësaj dite”.

*Ismail Kadare*, për romanin e tij të parë "Nomeja e largët": "Asnjë nga akuzat që i bën redaksia nuk qëndrojnë. Ky është romani i tij i parë dhe çuditem se si ka mundur të realizojë një strukturë kompozicionale të tillë, sa të vështirë aq edhe moderne"

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Ndoqëm po atë taktikë. Natën mars honim, ndërsa ditën flinim guvave dhe pyjeve, pasi kishim vendosur roje të forta përreth. Një mëngjes një nga rojet tha se kishte dëgjuar zhurmë këmbësh. Ai thirri, po zhurmat u larguan me ngut, si diçka që rrëshqet mbi gjethet e kalbura, të mbetura nga vjeshta e vitit të shkuar. Markoja u vrenjt. Armiku mund të na kishte zbuluar dhe atëherë do të ishte tepër e vështirë për tia arritur qëllimit. Dërguam një patrullë zbulimi me Zervën, Pilon dhe Thanas Tuzën. Ata u kthyen pas dy orësh dhe nuk zbuluan dot asgjë, veç disa gjurmëve të dyshimta që mund të ishin edhe gjurmët e kafshëve të egra të pyllit. Të gjithë u qetësuam, veç Markos.
Mbrëmja ra mbi pyll si një rrobë e ngrohtë, e leshtë. U bëmë gati për marshim. Markoja na tha se, po të mos na diktonin atë natë, do të kapërcenim rreshtat e fundit të rrethuesve dhe mund ti godisnim përpara se të largoheshim më tej. Ecnim në të errët dhe mezi shquanim siluetën e shokut që ndodhej përpara. Siç ndodh zakonisht në marshime, na dukej sikur ishim në Sul, nëpër shtëpitë tona, nëpër shkëmbinjtë e njohur. Toka e butë zhytej nën nallçat e shojeve. Doli hëna si një top i hedhur në male. Hijet u stërgjatën. Retë u shkriftuan në qiell si stereja e Mesolongjit kur deti tërhiqet në zbaticë. Bunacë. Befas, andej nga lindja shkrepëtiu. Ajri ishte i ngrohtë dhe vakësia dukej sikur mbetej me drurë e varej me përtaci përdhe. Pritëm të binte shi, po nuk ra. Në lindje përsëriteshin shkrepëtimat, ndërsa mbi ne ndriçonte një hënë e bardhë. Diku u ndalëm. Shoku që kisha përpara bëri me shenjë që të heshtja. Eca pa zhurmë në majë të gishtave. Udha ishte e zënë. Përpara nesh kishte dy-tri çadra dhe një mori ushtarësh që flinin si të vdekur. Ishin shtrirë përdhe pranë e pranë dhe skishin asgjë në trup, veç rrobës së leshtë dhe armëve që u shkëlqenin. Hëna u ndriçonte fytyrat dhe shamitë e bardha, të mbështjella si qefinë rreth kokës. Midis drurëve kishte kuna të varura dhe, me sa duket, njëri nga ata që flinin atje foli nëpër gjumë. Kuna u lëkund dhe ne kujtuam se foli dikush nga ne.
Çështë ai kapedan i marrë që i ka shtrirë këtu në mes të udhës, thashë me vete.
- Kush foli?  pyeti Markoja nën zë.
Pamë njëri-tjetrin, po nuk e gjetëm dot. Zerva eci përpara. U përkul mbi një kunë. Nxori thikën dhe vrau dikë. Pastaj vajtën të tjerë. Mu duk sikur e ndjeva erën e gjakut dhe sdi sepse ngrita kokën, po spashë as yje e as hënë, sikur qielli të ishte verbuar. Bari i shtypur dridhej nën erën e vakët dehëse. U lëkund një pemë aty pranë dhe ranë gjethet. Befas dikush thirri me një zë të çjerrë, që u pasua nga zëra të tjerë.
- Na vranë toskët! Na therën!
Ishin disa zëra njëherësh, që vinin njëri pas tjetrit. Ata që flinin u zgjuan, u ngritën nga dheu, kërcyen nga kunat dhe zhveshën armët, akoma të trullosur nga gjumi. Pylli shkëlqeu.
Na kishte futur Zerva në atë shteg. Ai kishte qenë pararojë. I kishte gjetur të gjithë të përgjumur dhe nga shamitë e bardha si turbanë, kishte pandehur se ishin turq.
Ne shkuam pas Zervës.
- Na vranë toskët!
U mblodhëm menjëherë rreth Markos dhe për herë të parë e pamë të hutuar. Nakla ia priste krahët. Na udhëhoqi në një anë të pyllit, po përsëri na dolën çadra përpara dhe dikush ulëriti po ato fjalë: Na vranë toskët! Pas nesh u dëgjuan zëra të tjerë, që nuk ishin zërat e shokëve tanë:
- O burra, toskë, pini gjak gegë!
- Tradhti!
Ishim të rrethuar. Dikush na nxiste njëri kundër tjetrit. Zërat vinin nga vende të ndryshme. Nisi beteja dhe askush nuk po e merrte vesh se si ndodhi.
Ngatërroheshim midis drurëve, na bëhej sikur na godisnin hije, sikur na ngjiteshin kulpra nëpër këmbë. Omer Vrioni e kishte ngritur me kujdes kurthin dhe njerëzit e tij thërrisnin po ato fjalë nga majat e pemëve. Këtë e mësuam më vonë.
Markoja u sul me rrëmbim përpara. Rendëm pas tij dhe u përpoqëm të mos e humbnim sysh në atë zallahi.
- Ku janë pashallarët?  thërriste ai.  Ku janë pashallarët?
Shtatë bejlerë mbetën të vrarë nën këmbët tona. Nën nallçat e shojeve mbinin vurrata e gjaku nuk mpiksej, po rridhte i valë në atë pyll të vakët. Markoja çau një çadër me thikë. E mbërtheu në sytë tanë Ago Vasjarin, e tërhoqi për mjekre dhe kur e ngjokën, ia nguli thikën në fyt, duke i thënë:
- Plaku i Litharicës është ngjallur vurrkollak. Aliu të kërkon hakun.
Agoja u rrëzua në këmbët e tij. Markoja mori frymë e lëshoi krahët. Tamam atëherë një negër, që ishte shtrirë përdhe, e qëlloi dhe e plagosi në ije. Ne hapëm zjarr mbi të dhe e lamë të vdekur, ashtu siç qe i shtrirë. Iu afruam stratarkut, po ai na mbajti larg. E lidhi vetë plagën.
- Bjeruni trompetave!  urdhëroi pas pak.  Bjeruni trompetave që të ushtojë pylli.
Unë nuk kthehem më pas. Do ta gjej të gjallë Omer Vrionin në këtë pyll, ashtu siç gjeta Agon.
Trompetat tona zunë të binin dhe tingujt rendën nëpër pyll si ca gurë që përplasen. U mblodhëm të gjithë aty. Përtej drurëve u dukën mirditorët me Lleshin e Zi në krye, vëllain e kapidanit të Oroshit. Zhurma e trompetave u tërhoqi vëmendjen mbi ne.
- Na vranë toskët!  klithi dikush mbi pemë.
Hapën zjarr dhe pylli u ndriçua sikur të kishte shkrepëtirë. Markoja u rrëzua. Në çast plasi një përleshje e përgjakshme dhe në atë gjurulldi se kush mundohej të merrte trupin e tij. U ndeshëm gjoks më gjoks. Më në fun Thanas Tuza e hodhi Markon në kurriz. Ne e vumë në mes dhe u tërhoqëm duke shkelur mbi të vrarë. 
Njerëzit e Omer Vrionit thërrisnin mbi kokat tona:
- Na therën toskët!
- Suluni, o gegë, pini gjak toske!
- Suluni, o toskë, pini gjak gege!
Gjuha jonë deformohej nga klithmat e TYRE dhe ata përsërisnin po ato fjalë, si kukumjaçkat që njohin vetëm një klithmë. Ishin turq apo çekrezë?

*** 
Herë-herë dëgjonim nga një krismë nga pas, por tani nuk na bënte asgjë përshtypje. Rreshtat e turqve i çamë më lehtë dhe dolëm nga rreziku. Premë dru e shkurre përreth, bëmë një vig të fortë e shtruam një rrobë të leshtë. E ulëm ngadalë Markon. I vendosëm armët, kitarën, trompetën dhe një flamur turk pranë këmbëve. Thanas Tuza mezi e lëshoi. Markoja ishte i verdhë. Herë-herë rënkonte në jerm. Ashtu duke ecur, unë hidhja sytë nga ai dhe hapat e mia më dukeshin si hapat e valles së grave të Sulit, që ishin hedhur me këngë në greminë.
Kostandin Boçari doli në krye të rreshtit dhe përsëriste herë pas here:
- Unë jam i vëllai dhe nuk qaj. Asnjë të mos qajë.
Dielli na gjeti në rrugë. Markoja zuri të lëvizte qepallat. Buzët dhe vetullat i dridheshin dhe mua më dukej sikur thoshte diçka, që nuk e dëgjonte dot askush nga ne. 

*** 
Armët i kam pranë, po sluftoj dot. Kitarën e kam pranë, po skëndoj dot. Po vdes... Këmba ime nuk do të shkelë më kurrë mbi shkrepat e Sulit. Meteorët e përgjakur spatën vend për këtë lëng të sertë që më rrjedh nga plagët dhe që është jeta ime. Se gjaku i kombit tim është shprishur e rrjedh nëpër Europë, kudo që ngre krye liria. Ne jemi gladiatorë që e shpërthyem arenën.
Karpenisi! Mbi kokën time djeg dielli i huaj i Eladës. I verdhë si limon ky qiell. Mbi buzën time po rreshken kripërat e fundit. Skam një bulë ujë dhe zemra po më çahet nga malli. Nuk mundem të këndoj. Fytyra e Krizesë dhe e tim biri buzëqeshin përtej pyllit të gjelbër me ullinj. Ku jeni? Era gënjeshtare lot me mua dhe shpërndan mall e këngë të vjetra lufte, si atëherë kur ndodheshim tek Pesë Puset, në Qafë, apo në kështjellën e shën Venerandës.
Ku vemi? Ky vig që lëkundet më kujton djepin e nënës që më merrte gjithmonë në shpinë. Me djepin tim e të Kostandinit ime më u çonte barut luftëtarëve. Nga gjumi më zgjoi një krismë dhe një krismë po më vë në gjumë. Më ngadalë, ju shokë që më mbartni! Smë shpini dot në Seleidë. Eshtrat e mia do tí presë një tokë tjetër. Po vij, Mesolongj. Është mesditë. Stërkat e dallgëve vrapojnë mbi krahët e baticës dhe rrethojnë tërë brigjet e tua me shkumë të bardhë, që mërmërit se unë po vdes. Vërtet po vdes, po mos mbani zi. Se unë nuk jam më trimi i kombit tim. Në atë arenë të vogël të huajt kanë ngjallur përçarjen e llahtarshme: vëllavrasjen. Vetëm kjo na ka prishur. Unë jam një gladiator që e gjeta rastësisht derën hapur. Dhe u përpoqa që të mbroj këtu lirinë që gëzoja në malet e mia, në sajë të armëve që kam në trup. Gjaku im vritet akoma. Kush e di për sa kohë? Kush e di se kur liria do të trokasë mbi atë dhe të zhuritur pëllëmbë e gjak, siç po troket tani në Eladë. Shpejt. Shumë shpejt.
... Më dhemb diçka. Diçka se kreva...
Po mbërrijmë. Hapuni porta, paçka se qepallat e mia po mbyllen dhe shokët nuk i shquaj dot! Më varrosni pranë fortifikatës Gjergj Kastrioti, që hija e tij të më qetësojë

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

" _Në atë arenë të vogël të huajt kanë ngjallur përçarjen e llahtarshme: vëllavrasjen. Vetëm kjo na ka prishur. Unë jam një gladiator që e gjeta rastësisht derën hapur. Dhe u përpoqa që të mbroj këtu lirinë që gëzoja në malet e mia, në sajë të armëve që kam në trup. Gjaku im vritet akoma. Kush e di për sa kohë? Kush e di se kur liria do të trokasë mbi atë dhe të zhuritur pëllëmbë e gjak, siç po troket tani në Eladë. Shpejt. Shumë shpejt.
... Më dhemb diçka. Diçka s’e kreva.
Po mbërrijmë. Hapuni porta, paçka se qepallat e mia po mbyllen dhe shokët nuk i shquaj dot! Më varrosni pranë fortifikatës “Gjergj Kastrioti”, që hija e tij të më qetësojë…_"

rrenqethese... e pakrahasueshme..

Tregimi eshte shkruar mbi : Lufta Civile Shqiptare e vitit 1821(a.k.a Revolucioni Grek).

----------

